# PDC from F25 LCI



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, guys.

We are trying to install PMA ECU from F25 LCI to F25 to get AUTO PDC but have faced with some problems.
We rewired PDC sensors from JBE to new PMA ECU and connected ECU to KAN2 like wire diagram for F25 says.
Even old cut wires on this ECU show that it has to be on KAN2.










After these manipulations and codding, PMA got working but NBT screen started blinking and TOP view cameras stopped working.
Rheingold shows that ICM module cannot receive the appropriate parameters from button and PMA and expects ECU not on KAN2 bus but FLEXRAY. I can't even understand why?

For testing purpose we connected PMA to FLEXRAY channel on ZGW 4SK , activated this channel by Tools32 and have no success anyway.

We changed ZGW with NBT installation. It has HWEL, HWAP, BTLD, SWFL like for F25 but OEM catalog says that it from F10. Maybe this is a clue?

JBE also have been replaced from F25 LCI.

Have any idea to resolve the problem?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

maybe JBe is diferent or ICM, but you try to code with LCI Date?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> maybe JBe is diferent or ICM, but you try to code with LCI Date?


Yes I coded with ZK 0814 HU, ICM, PMA, JBE with no result(((
JBE was taken from F25 LCI
ICM is original but all parameters are the same as on LCI except one last number in HWEL


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

you JBE is LCI ok, but is PDC version?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> you JBE is LCI ok, but is PDC version?


JBE w/o PDC from F25 09.2014


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

F25x said:


> JBE w/o PDC from F25 09.2014


i have F26 with PDC. if you need any FDl or SVT let me know


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> i have F26 with PDC. if you need any FDl or SVT let me know


There is a difference in PDC between pre-LCI and LCI F25.
The first has PDC ECU integrated into JBE and the second has separate PMA ECU.

So we replaced JBE, installed PMA and made connections in accordance with the scheme.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

You routing, pdc sensors wires from Jbe to PMA


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> You routing, pdc sensors wires from Jbe to PMA


Yes, all sensors have connected to PMA ECU instead of JBE


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Today was replaced ZGW to 8SK.
Nothing has changed and still the same error is present


----------



## blurrrache (Sep 3, 2015)

The nbt flashes when you put in reverse and activate pdc because both pdc(from jbe) and pma sends a similar message on can2 and the headunit doesn't know which to show in screen. when you changed the jbe it stopped blinking. but from my oppinion it is a different icm, and console buttons.


----------



## blurrrache (Sep 3, 2015)

I think that the camera stop working because it doesn't transmit video signal, it is started by pdc or jbe, i am not sure which. when you mounted pma module it expects to connect via can2 to icam or to trsvc module. (your module is 1st generation of trsvc and connect via can1(green can). if someoane knows if you can make a trsvc module work on can2 please advice us, or if there is a way to start the trsvc transmit video signal on can1 using pma


----------



## SZYMQ (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi guys
were you able to retrofit in PMA?
you can tell which parts you used for this modernization


----------

